
Artificial intelligence senses people through walls - retSava
http://news.mit.edu/2018/artificial-intelligence-senses-people-through-walls-0612
======
retSava
While they do use a neural network to map a skeleton (posture, movement) to
the input, it seems to build on the previous work of detecting humans (well,
wet meatbags) via measurements of radio transmissions.

